# BNF(bacchus naur form)



## masterasmit (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi friends
can anybody tell me the details of BNF(bacchus naur form)


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 30, 2005)

i dont know wat u r asking but if u r asking for a tut ask here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16846


----------

